
What does the iPhone X screen look like under a microscope? - sbuccini
http://prometheus.med.utah.edu/~bwjones/2017/11/iphone-x-pixels/
======
sbuccini
iPhone 6, for comparison:
[http://prometheus.med.utah.edu/~bwjones/2014/10/iphone-6-pix...](http://prometheus.med.utah.edu/~bwjones/2014/10/iphone-6-pixels/)

